# Do you remember the old classics?



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

I remember these monsters! I used to love the old Fiats! Takes me back when i were a lad











any more guys?:thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Triumph Acclaim, my Grandad had one!


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Renault 5 GT Turbo


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Ummm strada abarth. 

Also the car underneath it, love that too. Is it a mirafuiri (I know I've spelt it totally wrong!)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Alfa Romeo New Giuliette 1984



my dad has one of these some years ago

and one of these too


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

dt2010 said:


> Renault 5 GT Turbo


You too posh to google?


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

J1ODY A said:


> You too posh to google?


:lol: Thought the name would do :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

i love these


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Hillman Imp :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

The one and only Ford Capri 2.8i



:argie:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Love anything 'old school' me  Cars, music, films, anything...

In fact, I kind of want to find a timeloop :lol: (Life On Mars/Ashes To Ashes stylee ) to take me back to either the 70's or 80's. I wouldn't be wanting to get back though.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

My mate had one of these and they used to shift


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Viper said:


> Love anything 'old school' me  Cars, music, films, anything...
> 
> In fact, I kind of want to find a timeloop :lol: (Life On Mars/Ashes To Ashes stylee ) to take me back to either the 70's or 80's. I wouldn't be wanting to get back though.


yep know what you mean mate, im more of the 90's though.. Miss them so much!:thumb:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

AX GT










Used to have one looked just like this but with the steering wheel on the right side and british plates of course.


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Mark, if you like capri's how about these beautites


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

no thread containing fords is complete without these :










or these:


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

http://www5f.biglobe.ne.jp/~bimmer/doi_collection/2002turbo.jpg

BMW 2002 Turbo, Dad had one


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Turkleton said:


> BMW 2002 Turbo, Dad had one


Thats better :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## edsel (Aug 22, 2008)

My Time
Mine had micron spannies, boysen reed valves and a Sheppard tune. It didnt have a throttle as such, more like an on off switch.










I had three of these, 165bhp na engine 0-60 in about 7 secs and good for a genuine 135. It used to suprise RS turbo and BMW owners. Shame bits used to fall off it.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

I'd love a mint Strada Abarth. Great looking car


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Those capri 2.8i Brooklands were immense cars. Worth big money now. Im not too sure what car I really like, ive not owned too many as it is. A few years a go I really wanted a first series honda civic, dont know why, just really wanted to do one up.


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

You asking me!?!?

That's my chosen subject!!

Here's one of my toys!!


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

autobrite-direct said:


> I remember these monsters! I used to love the old Fiats! Takes me back when i were a lad


I owned that car once  and have owned a few of them.

I quite like these, takes me back to my car days. Had a C reg one white I sold for a Ford Sierra, last time I saw it, it was very rusty. I spent many a weekend holding back the rust with wet and dry, red oxide and white paint.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Probably long forgotten by you lot, but my dad had one of these many years ago










Volvo 360 GLT Injection.


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

Two of my all time favourites 
Had a Rallly prepared Sunbeam which i wrote off but always want one of these
:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Mk1 Cortina was my first car










Mk111 was my second car










and the mk11 Capri was my third car










Apart from the Mk1 Cortina they were in these colours too


----------



## hudson0804 (Jun 6, 2007)

Cant believe not one of these.... (Eeep broke the forum)
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d0/Ford_Escort_MKIII_XR3i_front_20090115.jpg

Or one of these either...


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

Renault 5 Gordini :argie:


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

This was my second car, and took my test in it  But mine had a black vinyl roof










Tony


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Nova GTE


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

hudson0804 said:


>


Oh my, that is just superb :argie: Love the proportions of those and the overall look, and how good do those wheels and tyres look? Not a fan of low profile tyres at all, much prefer chunky tyres 

On the subject of Dad's cars, my Dad had a succession of company cars when I was young, mostly minis but an Anglia and a Hillman Imp made brief appearances along the way. Then in 1974 he decided to buy his own car and got one of these... Hmmmm...









Not that one I hasten to add, it's the only photo I could find quickly of a four door in the same colour. He only had it two years before deciding the mighty 1256 engine was somewhat underpowered, and the gearbox was playing up, so, with a big bill possibly looming, he chopped it in for a new hearing aid beige Mini which he seemed happy with, despite having the sills replaced more often than he did the tyres over the following years :wall:


----------



## cgjoe (Nov 13, 2009)

This is my pride & joy always wanted one as a kid.


----------



## ScoobyDan (Aug 26, 2006)

Really enjoying this thread, keep 'em coming guys.


----------



## Rich1b (Jan 4, 2010)

Love the stag, looks in superb condition.
Rich


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

Viper said:


> Love anything 'old school' me  Cars, music, films, anything...
> 
> In fact, I kind of want to find a timeloop :lol: (Life On Mars/Ashes To Ashes stylee ) to take me back to either the 70's or 80's. I wouldn't be wanting to get back though.


Me too exactly the same.

I loved the Fiat Supermirafiori and the Alfa Romeo GTV2000.

Stuart.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Proper Classic :thumb:


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2010)

I can't remember one but working on one of these and the moment and love it 








Old 3.0 Essex V6 engine, only 135bhp btu an awesome soundtrack


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

My dad had one of these...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Rick74 (May 31, 2009)

some really nice cars in this thread


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Multipla Mick said:


> On the subject of Dad's cars, my Dad had a succession of company cars when I was young, mostly minis but an Anglia and a Hillman Imp made brief appearances along the way. Then in 1974 he decided to buy his own car and got one of these... Hmmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My dad had one or two Viva's and the next door neighbour had a ******.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

autobrite-direct said:


>


:argie::argie::argie:
You Sir have taste, I would give my left nut to own either one of those cars, especially the Carlton.


----------



## MJT (Feb 24, 2009)

what about the 1988 mazda 323 4x4 turbo


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

Ahhhh, propper cars :thumb:

Mines in the middle...














































And the current project, poop picture sorry.........


----------



## steeleez (Jan 10, 2006)

wedgie said:


> Mark, if you like capri's how about these beautites


A lad I used to work with owned a brand new 280, an old white H reg 3000E which had been restored and a capri cabriolet all at the same time.


----------



## jonmac73 (Aug 1, 2008)

sure some of you will know of this already ........
bit of an old skool fan myself

http://retrorides.proboards86.com/


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

PootleFlump said:


>


A guy who works at my local Halfrauds drives this;


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

autobrite-direct said:


>


Cant beat an old skool ford! :thumb:


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

oh I remember all of them (even worked on quite a few Maxi and its cable gear change grrrr, XR3I and its damn ABS belt)

always liked these










and










and my mate having one of these ...was king of the road (for a short time)










and I had one of these but had a vinyl roof










and one of these but never looked as good as this










and i somehow had a thing for these when they came out


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

My mum and dad used to have one of these:


















Also used to have one of these:










The Ford was given to me and i love it, the most comfortable car i have ever been in with German build quaility and really powerful car......

A girl I used to go to school with her dad would take us in this:










I remember him taking it up to the limit, the fastest i had ever been in a car......(at that stage)

I know the above are not "that" old, but considering my age this is what i was brough up around


----------



## gdarbyshire (Jan 19, 2009)

*Cortina 1.6GL*

:thumb:


----------



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

Alright, let's get this straight, if the car was born after I was it can't be a classic...





can it?





Well can it?




man I feel old



at least these weren't called antiques


----------



## chud786 (May 16, 2011)

My first car!
Fond memories.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

My mates dad used to pick us both up from school in one of these










Used to drive it like a maniac and scare the hell out of us but loved how it looked.


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

My mum had several of these, great fun when you are 17 and just got a licence.









My old man had one of these, as did our neighbour, there was quite often a race off the driveways in the morning, I'm sure they had to use as much power as possible as we lived on a nasty junction. 









Saw this last week at our local tip, looked in great condition, poor quality picture I'm afraid.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

of course one of my favorites


free picture hosting


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

That second fiat (the orange one) is awesome!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

brings back memories - i had one of these!:lol:


image upload


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Those were the days, I love 70's and some of the 80's classics.

Way back when the cost of insurance and fuel was actually reasonable :lol:


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

My first car was a Jag - paid £50 for it.

Not as nice as this one though.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Many years ago (before I was even thought of ) my dad had a Scirocco Storm like this










and until I was 5 he had an ST165 GT4 like this (except it was red)


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I remember these monsters! I used to love the old Fiats! Takes me back when i were a lad
> 
> 
> 
> [:


My old man used to have one of these when i was a kid same colour to


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

This is mine, wish it was an ottieniger but hey. will get used again when the misses passes her test.
Others I wouldn't mint, fiat UNO turbo, 205 gti, Renault 5 gt turbo, things that aren't remembered like Nissan pulsar turbo, toyota starlet turbo 4x4, and if I ever win the lottery it would be one of these, IMO one of the most beautiful cars ever made http://www.google.co.uk/search?tbm=...ld.&biw=1024&bih=672&sei=2K-AT8ZhkrjyA-666KwG


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Two of my all time favourites
> Had a Rallly prepared Sunbeam which i wrote off but always want one of these
> :argie::argie::argie:
> View attachment 12999


I nearly bought a red one of these when i was about 23 ish.

The inside of the car was knackered but rest was mint i thought i could sort it. Went home rang insurance company holly molly £££££££££ crushed my dream


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Captain Pugwash said:


> oh I remember all of them (even worked on quite a few Maxi and its cable gear change grrrr, XR3I and its damn ABS belt)
> 
> always liked these
> 
> ...


Very nice the droop snoots dog leg box if i remeber correctly.

Very rare car these days must be worth a fair bit


----------

